# plecos



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I can't remember what this pleco was called but he was so nice looking he was brown with yellow spots and not very big. He was also $30 and no gaurantees on if he would stay alive with the p's so I didn't purchase him.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

with p there os no guarantees...sometimes they leave fish alone..and other they consider as a meal..if you want a pleco ..try out a common pleco..as for the pleco your talking about sounds like a gold nugget??


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I've seen Plecos at LFS that were up to $80. For a damn Pleco?!?! Nah, just like PACKman.. I wouldn't risk buying a hefty priced Pleco. These Ps of ours are unpredictable. Might as well get a Common Pleco for $5 and not feel bad.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

it might have been a rhino pleco







they are realy cool and friendlier than the comon pleco


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

the pack sparked it it is a goldnugget pleco I haven't seen a clown one yet but they had a sign for it at the lfs.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

if you are going to add fish to your piranha tank, you should only buy cheap fish which you don't mind being eaten


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

What is the biggest pleco you guys have owned?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Uuhh, 6"


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I had a 9"er in my tank for about a month once when my friend was moving his tank, but the biggest one I have owned is joint between a sailfin which died the day after the magnet scraper thing fell on it, and my current pleco at the grand size of 5"


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I had a 10" in a 33g once (on avatar) it died over spring break though

Check out  this beast from the wild. you'll S#it your pants


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

a 12' common pleco..trade it to lfs..too much debris...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

MY current Pleco at the momment is 9". Speghetti string maker!!


> the biggest one I have owned died the day after the magnet scraper thing fell on it










Is that how you kill a Pleco?? With a magnet??


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> > the biggest one I have owned died the day after the magnet scraper thing fell on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...










not on purpose - STUPID


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

bgshortys said:


> I had a 10" in a 33g once (on avatar) it died over spring break though
> 
> Check out  this beast from the wild. you'll S#it your pants


Here's the pic, for all lazy folks out there:









Damn that's one huge mofo















Just imagine the size of its crap


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Here's the pic, for all lazy folks out there:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Pasta anyone???


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

That sucker is huge.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wow judazzz that pleco rocks







i would love one that big maybe one day when i buy a house with a pool hahah


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

NIKE said:


> wow judazzz that pleco rocks


 Thanks, but *bgshortys* posted it initially...
Credit's given where credit's due, eh


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I have a 10" one in my 55 gal.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> NIKE said:
> 
> 
> > wow judazzz that pleco rocks
> ...


so honest







bgshortys i was saying how that picture "you" posted rocks


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

it's not my pic. I give credit to the person in the picture


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Mine is at 10"!


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Biggest pleco I have is a 13.5" G. gibbiceps; and I also have a 13" L. pardalis. The pardalis is 12 years old :smile:

I suspect the gibbiceps is still growing...will need to measure him again in a few months to confirm.


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

> Biggest pleco I have is a 13.5" G. gibbiceps


Post a pic sexy so everyone can see Tony BigFin


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

I will tonight if I remember; the zip w/pics is at home.


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

My G. gibbiceps...."Tony BigFin"


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Tony Bigfin is a pimp, you need to get him some bitches in the tank so he can regulate them


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

very nice looking pleco.


----------



## THEONE (Mar 21, 2003)

i put a 10 inch pleco with my 3 red and they attacked him right away

THEONE


----------



## maverick (Apr 17, 2003)

I had a 15" once, but i have to put it to a lake because there was no room for it in my tank and also nobody wanted buy it.
I also heard of plecos in Singapoure about 6 feet.


----------

